# some pics



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

0.1 A.c.contortrix

















1.0 A.c.contortrix









1.0 S.m.barbouri









eggs C.c.priapus


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow awesome pics

and love the eggs look cool


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

a very nice collection of snakes.

and those eggs look gnarly


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thnx


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Gorgeous colors on those snakes!
Makes me miss my simple little Python...


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, copperheads have great coloring - very autumn/dead leaves kind of camoflauge


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

great looking snakes.

when do you expect the eggs to hatch?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice snakes and pics killarbee


----------

